# Not bad for $2500 !



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I found this browsing on the net. Yet another Chinese importer that goes by the brand name Hardy. It would interesting to check one of these tractors out. For $2500; that is cheaper than a lot of LT's & GT's and that includes a cab! 

<img src="http://www.chinadiesel.com/images/Tractor/254cab.jpg">


HARDY 254 DIESEL TRACTOR CAB


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe i read it wrong Chief , but i think that is the price of the cab only that fits that particular tractor.


----------



## greg_g (Jan 12, 2004)

*close.....no cigar*

I wouldn't pay it, but I think that $2499 is just for the cab option Chief. Take a look at http://www.chinadiesel.com/trac/Tractor Implements.htm. Looks like an entry level tractor is the 254T; no power steering, no live PTO, no diff lock, and turf tires is $5995


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think your right it says (Perfect for snow blowing, no heat required, heat from tractor adequately warms Tractor CAB.)

Thats sounds like its just the cab. 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

This makes it easier to see it's just the cab.

http://www.chinadiesel.com/trac/Tractor.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep! You guys are right. Pardon me while I wash the egg off my face. ig: :duh: :bull: :monkey: :yin: I got all excited about it and ate my shorts on the "Evelen Woodhead Speed Reeding & Comprihention " part of the ad. Guess this puts me in the running for the FUOTM award!  :clown: :crazy: :nerd: :hide: Good eye guys!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * Guess this puts me in the running for the FUOTM award!  :clown: :crazy: :nerd: :hide: Good eye guys! *


I've won that award a lot. Welcome to the elite club. :lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ate your shorts? Can you get that on video for us here, Chiefy? 
artyline


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well, it is a spiffy looking cab...


----------

